

Madcap Recap - playhard
http://startupchumps.com/post/29573517169/madcap-recap

======
mirsadm
Well done guys. It's always good to hear stories from fellow Aussies.

I get saddened every time I hear another startup moving to Silicon Valley from
Australia. It is such a shame and I'm not looking forward to moving back there
after living in Canada for a year.

------
davi
_Am I anything more than a junkie seeking the ultimate fix? I don’t know. I
may never know. I’m committed though._

Good line. Feel the same way in science, sometimes.

------
keyle
Well done. I suppose.

But may I ask why the hell every startup story has to sound like Indiana Jones
going on an adventure.

Why do we keep idolizing stories of people taking huge risk for very little
chances of success?

It feels like this is a story from the wild wild west. Because it is. I just
hope he's not too late to dig gold.

EDIT: on second thoughts, I commend you for taking on an amazing journey and
going full steam ahead. I moved to Australia when I was 21 all by myself, so I
can certainly relate. I can't imagine doing it with kids, 12 years later. So
bravo.

------
kposehn
Niiiiice.

This is _dedication_ - not to some pipe dream, not to a pie-in-the-sky
fantasy, but to get the job DONE and succeed.

Inspiring and great to read. Definitely cheering you all on :)

------
mingmecca
I admire this guy's spirit. Yes it's tough, but fortune favors the bold.

------
dmor
I hope I get to meet you, welcome to SF!

~~~
scriptrockalan
Likewise. We're a 500 company so I hope I can grab some of your time. I'll
leave you alone for now though as you've got enough on your plate. Good luck
for Tuesday @asharppaul

------
scriptrockalan
Wow. Thanks for the kind words. Didn't think my blog would ever make it to the
HN home page.

------
se85
From another aussie, Thanks for this highly inspiring post.

It's good to know there are other aussies out there with the same drive for
motivation to succeed.

------
rokhayakebe
_that Aussie rent-a-cops working in a US Consulate can be real dicks_

This line gives a great idea for a startup. Rent-A-Person for specific
occasions or tasks. I mean rent a cook, cleaner, professional trainer,
swimming instructor, basically anyone who's willing to show up in exchange for
money.

~~~
alextp
A temp agency?

~~~
rokhayakebe
One built from the ground up with the idea that people can hire online. Can I
rent a clown for my kids birthday party through a temp agency? Can I hire
someone to clean my house from that same temp agency? Can I hire someone to
detail my car?

~~~
sopooneo
It's interesting, but you're going to get a _lot_ of human complication
involved. You'll need administrators with the expertise to vet all those types
of people. If money is flowing through you, customers will expect you to
guarantee quality. And guarantee you don't send a criminal into their house to
entertain their kids. I did essentially this just for math tutors for the math
portion of the SAT for high schoolers. By far the most work was in hiring and
managing staff.

If money is _not_ flowing through you then the product is Angie's List.

